# Kurt Scratch And Dentdent



## Jason Annen (Dec 1, 2016)

Right now you can get a 688 vise for $382 shipped.  Mine arrived today.  It only has a few small pin holes, see pics.




Overall.




By far the best deal in town now.  It was advertised as a black Friday sale.

Jason


----------



## Erichimedes (Dec 2, 2016)

Holy smokes, if I didn't already have a 688 I'd be on that without hesitation. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## intjonmiller (Dec 2, 2016)

Makes me wish I had room for a 6" vise. Also for other reasons.


----------

